# Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt



## flomuc (3. September 2013)

*Angeln in Mexiko Stadt*

hallo,
da ich im noveber nach mexiko stadt fliege und keinerlei infos über das süsswasserfischen finden konnte, frag ich einfach mal hir nach.
leider werde ich in den 2 wochen nicht ans meer kommen um dort zu fischen:c
auf der karte von mexiko city habe ich mehrere kanäle/flüsse und stauseen gefunden. weis einer von euch ob man dort fischen kann b.z.w. darf? is in mexiko eine erlaubniss nötig?
ich habe vor meine spinn ausrüstung mitzunehmen und dort haupsächlich barsch zu angeln. gibt es die dort überhaupt? und wenn welche fischarten kann man dort befischen?
ich würde mich über eine antwort freuen.
vielen dank schonmal im voraus 
mfg flo


----------



## Laichzeit (5. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt*

Hallo,
In Mexiko gibt es viel mehr Fischarten als in  Europa. Fishbase bietet da eine gute Übersicht. Viele Arten kenne ich aus dem Zierfischhandel als fingerlang Tiere, es gibt aber auch größere Arten. 
fishbase listet für Mexiko 560 Arten, die du hier nachschauen kannst:

http://www.fishbase.org/Country/Cou...e=484&sortby=alpha2&ext_pic=on&vhabitat=fresh

Ob man eine Erlaubnis fürs Angeln braucht, weiß ich nicht und welche der Arten in Mexico City vorkommt auch nicht.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## Tortugaf (7. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt*

Hey 

Ich lebe in Mexico am Pazifik in Puerto Angel, wo man direkt in Mexicocity angel kann, weiss ich nicht, wahrscheinlich gibt es auch dafür ein Ort, den Fisch würde ich nicht essen. 
Du musst dich im Umland nach Staussee umsehen , in ihnen, gibt es sicherlich Schwarzbarsche, ob du dort bezahlen musst, weil  Privatbesitz muss du fragen. 
Zum Fischen auf dem Meer vom Boot aus, braucht man eine Karte. Ich habe ein Boot, ob man eine Karte auch vom Ufer braucht weiss ich nicht. 
Hier hat niemand eine Karte der von Ufer fischt u. keiner fragt danach.

G.Frank


----------



## flomuc (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt*

Leider spät aber besser als nie. Bin dann doch noch in es condias gewesen. Und hab vom Ufer aus Schöne hornhechte und irgendwelche Makrelen arten landen können


----------



## Tortugaf (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt*

Hey Flo

Wo liegt  "es condias "  ????

G. Frank


----------



## flomuc (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt*

puerto escondido heist das wo ich war . Hab das leider falsch geschrieben  ich hoffe das ich meine Frau nächstes Jahr dazu bringe das wir da noch mal hin fliegen war absolut traumhaft dort. Is am Pacific 
Lg flo


----------



## flomuc (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt*

Und dort habe ich geangelt


----------



## flomuc (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt*

Hm weis nicht warum das Bild nun auf dem Kopf steht. Aber so sah's da aus


----------



## Tortugaf (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Mexsiko Stadt*

Hey Flo

Puerto Angel liegt 70 km südlich von Puerto Escondido, dort wohne ich. Du musst deiner Frau Fotos von Mazunte oder San Augustinillo zeigen , dann kommt sie bestimmt mit.  Die beiden Örtchen sind sehr beschaulich und gut touristisch erschlossen, sie befinden sich in der Nähe von Puerto Angel. Die Strände sind sauber und gut zum schwimmen geeignet.

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...nconcillo2SAgustinillo.JPG%2F-%2Fen;3872;2592

G. Frank


----------

